# OVRCCC / Ohio Valley Raceway



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

*OVRCCC / Ohio Valley Raceway, Belpre, Ohio*

*OVRCCC are proud to annouce their new Outside Facility located in Belpre, Ohio, just off of Blennerhassett Ave in Civitan Park!! *
*Racing is every Saturday, gates open at 10am with racing starting at 2pm.. Plenty of pit spaces, AMB lap counting system, electric provided and lots of parking.. *

*Classes currently offer are:*

*OnRoad:*
*Stock Touring car*
*Pro Stock Touring car*
*19 turn/ 10.5 Touring car *
*Monster Truck*

*OVAL:*
*Stock Touring Oval*
*Sprint Car*
*Stock Pan Car*

*But always remember 3 makes a class!!*

*Be sure to Check out our web site for up coming events and for Pre-Registrations information.*

*NEXT SCHEDULE Trophy Race is on July 5th, be sure to check it out!!*


*See ya There!!*

*www.ovrccc.com*

*Email:*
*[email protected]*


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)




----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

:wave::wave::woohoo::woohoo::wave::wave:


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting this info up Thunder. 

Just to let everyone know also our track is located about 10 feet from the Belpre City Pool. Great pool with big waterslide and kids area. Makes a great day of recreation for the whole family.

Our club has also started a news letter to get alot of our track information out to the masses. If you would like to receive our monthly news letter E-Mail Me.

If you have any questions feel free to e-mail me or post here and I will answer your questions.


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Hey gang, here are some pics of yesterday's action, and also links for slide shows of the rest.*


*Touring Car Action:*
http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t128/Thunderracer3/Belpre Racing 5-24-08/?albumview=slideshow

*Monster TRUCK Action:*
http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/...re Monster Truck 5-24-08/?albumview=slideshow


----------

